# frog fun



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

dude you look gay


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

I heard that frog legs taste like chicken.....


----------



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

haha chase why dont you have any pictures of me


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

ORarcheryboy said:


> dude you look gay


HAHAHA, wicked shorts though! lol


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

well brennan it's because you look even more gay lol


----------



## oneshotthompson (Sep 20, 2009)

Brennan just looks like a little wild boy. haha


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

nice shorts haha


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice shorts bro, my lil sis just got a pair of those today.........


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I guess I'll be the first to say good shooting to ya, shooting small game in the offseason or when you get bored is the most fun I can ever have.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> I guess I'll be the first to say good shooting to ya, shooting small game in the offseason or when you get bored is the most fun I can ever have.


O yea good shootin to man, sorry bout that was a little caught up in the moment


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> O yea good shootin to man, sorry bout that was a little caught up in the moment


Couldn't take your mind off his pretty legs could you? lol


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> Couldn't take your mind off his pretty legs could you? lol


Haha I was just waiting for someone to say that!!


----------

